# bits in games that made you go :eek:



## Boycey (Nov 2, 2009)

what bits in what games made you go:  "omfg, that was orsm!" 

a few of mine (weirdly lots involve helicopters? ):

the first time you nick a chopper in vice city, then again the first time you nick the hunter.

the end of the mission in san andreas when the cop on your bonnet meets a grizzly end and the rotor of a police helicopter.

pretty much all of the "ghillied up" mission in CoD4, in particular the bit where you and your buddy take out the 2 guys simultaneously and the bit where you crawl right by the convoy undetected.

jumping of a building and swinging off the helicopter in mirror's edge and it spins around and drops giving you the view of yourself, the helicopter and the city reflected in the building.

*i meant for this thread to be about fucking cool bits in computer games that make you go  as well as  but feel free to include "aarrhghghghg" moments too *


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 2, 2009)

At the moment it's pretty much all of Uncharted 2. Especially the bit where you're fighting a helicopter gunship from inside a derelict building in a war zone and the building collapses with you in it.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 2, 2009)

it used to make me go all funny in my spine playing supermario when you'd jump and he'd land on a spike. Urgh! Hated that. 

oh, just reread the op and realised you meant '' in an ''orsm'' way not eek in an ''omg, that's freaky horrid''

sorry


----------



## The Groke (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah - I thought this was like an "argh!" game moment thread.

If that is the case, there have only really ever been two of those for me:

The original and best  moment:








A close second:








After that, I became immune to the gaming eek.

As for "cool" eek moments...um...lots.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2009)

Boycey said:


> pretty much all of the "ghillied up" mission in CoD4, in particular the bit where you and your buddy take out the 2 guys simultaneously and the bit where you crawl right by the convoy undetected.
> 
> .



That was a fucking excellent level!


----------



## Boycey (Nov 2, 2009)

Madusa said:


> it used to make me go all funny in my spine playing supermario when you'd jump and he'd land on a spike. Urgh! Hated that.
> 
> oh, just reread the op and realised you meant '' in an ''orsm'' way not eek in an ''omg, that's freaky horrid''
> 
> sorry



hehe- yeah, but hey include them all, this is the all inclusive free and easy gaming and consoles forum 

i wasn't that bothered about the spikes but i did used to physically jump the controller with my hands... this was 15 years before the wiimote


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That was a fucking excellent level!



Aye, that was one of my fave missions in that game. Very tense. 

The first proper "eek" moment came playing Alien Vs Predator 2 in the dark. Some scary moments when you are a trusty Colonial Marine and you get those fucking Aliens jumping out from the shadows


----------



## Boycey (Nov 2, 2009)

the groke- what is the first pic from?


----------



## g force (Nov 2, 2009)

First time doing UK stages on Colin McRae2 - proper racing game on the PS1






And most of the game - but the intro sequence and start of Silent Hill had me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 2, 2009)

Boycey said:


> the groke- what is the first pic from?



"Rescue on Fractalus" - old Lucasarts game.

I had it on the Atari 800XL but I believe it had Commodore 64 and 8 bit Amstrad releases too.


You had to fly around the canyons of planet Fractalus, rescuing downed pilots and avoiding/shooting the alien gun emplacements and flying saucers.

You followed the tracking blips until you found the wreckage, landed the ship and the little pilot would run out in front of you...put of sight round to the side of the ship...and..KNOCK...KNOCK...KNOCK.

If you didn't open the airlock immediately, he would knock again - faster this time as his air supply ran low and the hostile atmosphere began to eat into his suit.

If you ignored the plaintive final knocks, you could just about hear him slump dead to the ground outside, finally overcome.

I still clearly remember the first time I picked up a pilot with a green helmet...watched him trot closer and closer to the ship. "ooh - maybe a special bonus or something for this guy"

"WAAAAARGH!"

The screen-shot you saw above - accompanied by a horrible sound effect. I was so startled and scared (playing in a pitch-black room with the door close) I just froze and watched helplessly as the alien smashed his way through my cockpit, ending my life and my game in a haze of toxic atmospheric gasses...

 I remember once opening the door before the green helmeted pilot reached the ship - just to see what happened...

As you try to take off, the alien inside starts smashing up critical kit in the ship, causing the thing to start dropping out of the sky, though if you are quick enough, you can eject him back out.


Ahh happy days - I would have been seven or eight years old.


----------



## debaser (Nov 2, 2009)

The very end of each left 4 dead campaign, the frenzyied dash for the chopper/boat with 2 tanks and millon zombies close behind ... one guy falling behind and not making it  great stuff!

The first underground section in STALKER, I crawled through that entire section twitching at every sound and screamed like a little girl when the blood sucker jumped me.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 2, 2009)

a scary and cool moment for me was the introduction of the flood in the first halo


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 2, 2009)

There can be only one:

When you pick up the snper rifle in Goldeneye for the first time in that tower and hold down R1


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2009)

The last few missions in prototype.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 2, 2009)

In Assasin's Creed when you first arrive at Damascus and it does the big sweeping camera thing over the whole city; the first viewing tower you climb up when you're in the city walls.

The whole first level of MGS1 on the PS1...in fact, pretty much the whole fucking game...

The first time I managed the really big, long straight on one of the Australian tracks on Colin Macrae...

Losing all your little dudes in Dropzone/Defender the first time and going into mutant space...

'Ghillied Up' in COD4 (TBH I think the whole game is one long piece of orsum)...


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 2, 2009)

Parking up outside the clubs we attended the night before on that-PS-game-that-had-mapped-out-streets-of-london-on-whose-name-I-can't-remember.

Undoubtably the inspiration for google street view!


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh, and in the early years, pulling off a characters special completely accidently and thinking "shit, how the fuck did I do that?!"


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2009)

the first boss in R-type , the first time you play it , id never seen anything like that in a game before


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 2, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> the first boss in R-type , the first time you play it , id never seen anything like that in a game before



And the 3rd level, with the big mothership, AFAIK that was totally original when it came out.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah but it took me a few months to get that far.....


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 2, 2009)

The first big level boss on the arcade machine Super Contra - it's a huge twin rotot chopper

Seeing Space Harrier, OutRun and Afterburner (esp Afterburner 360) for the first time


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2009)

also first time i saw Dragons slayer before i realised it was actually a crap interactive movie


----------



## Fruitloop (Nov 2, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Seeing Space Harrier, OutRun and Afterburner (esp Afterburner 360) for the first time



Totally. 

I would buy a remake of Afterburner.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2009)

i played an upto date verion of afterburner in the arcade about a year or 2 ago , it was great excpet the joystick is for a right handed person and im left handed so it wanst much fun , but looked good


----------



## Kanda (Nov 2, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> also first time i saw Dragon slayer , before i realised it was actually a crap interactive movie



Dragons Lair.

I have a playable copy of it that works on my DVD player.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 2, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> crap interactive movie



did anyone ever play one of those to the finish? seem to remember a glut of them given away with new machines in the mid nineties. all were utterly horrendous.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 2, 2009)

there was one bit of the original resident evil that made me scream out loud.

but i can't remember what it was now


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> there was one bit of the original resident evil that made me scream out loud.
> 
> but i can't remember what it was now



Dogs crashing through a window?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Dragons Lair.
> 
> I have a playable copy of it that works on my DVD player.



i thought it didnt look right as Dragon slayer


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 2, 2009)

"Elf, your life force is running out"


----------



## creak (Nov 2, 2009)

debaser said:


> The first underground section in STALKER, I crawled through that entire section twitching at every sound and screamed like a little girl when the blood sucker jumped me.



Ditto 

Also first time I used iron sights, in Call of Duty 1. Seems like a small thing now, but blew my tiny mind back then.


----------



## MooChild (Nov 2, 2009)

Playing F.E.A.R, when you climb up the ladder and the freaky girl ghost thing is there.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 2, 2009)

Alien based on the original Doom engine.

Scary.as.fuck.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 2, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> "Elf, your life force is running out"



'Warrior needs food badly!'

'Who shot the food?!'

'Valkyrie is about to die'

I'd love to know how much a gauntlet board would cost and if I could pluf it into my telly at home...


----------



## The Groke (Nov 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> there was one bit of the original resident evil that made me scream out loud.
> 
> but i can't remember what it was now





fen_boy said:


> Dogs crashing through a window?




See my screenshot above...


----------



## The Groke (Nov 2, 2009)

Wizard needs food badly.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 2, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> 'Warrior needs food badly!'
> 
> 'Who shot the food?!'
> 
> ...



My brother paid £250 for the original 4 player arcade cabinet.


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2009)

the licker in resi evil 2.

lords of midnight. "THAT is like a cartoon!"

Star Wars arcade machine.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2009)

also the giant crock in the sewer in RE2.

in fact most of RE2 was fantastic


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 2, 2009)

Ted Striker said:


> Parking up outside the clubs we attended the night before on that-PS-game-that-had-mapped-out-streets-of-london-on-whose-name-I-can't-remember.
> 
> Undoubtably the inspiration for google street view!



the getaway


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> the getaway



terrible game.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 2, 2009)

The underwater levels in Zelda Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask. I still have nightmares about them to this day


----------



## Psychonaut (Nov 2, 2009)

have none of you played tombraider in the 90s?

the T-REX!!

the quargoids (?) or whatever they were called in Elite were awesome for their time.


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2009)

Psychonaut said:


> have none of you played tombraider in the 90s?
> 
> the T-REX!!
> 
> the quargoids (?) or whatever they were called in Elite were awesome for their time.



thargoids.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 2, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> My brother paid £250 for the original 4 player arcade cabinet.



The bastard. Where's he live


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2009)

the chainsaws in resident evil iv - just the sound of them shit me up


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 2, 2009)

tommers said:


> thargoids.



Nothing worse than being chased by thargoids and hearing that screaching laser noise across your ships bow.

DIVE DIVE DIVE!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 2, 2009)

Being chased by other players back to your base whilst trying to capture the flag in Quakeworld.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 2, 2009)

Running down the snow mountain in Strider. At the time it was pretty sweet. I even found the video on youtube. Jump to 4:15 to see.


----------



## agricola (Nov 2, 2009)

The defence of the old Fort during the desert bit of _Hidden and Dangerous 2_, and also any severe storm encountered in Silent Hunter 4.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 2, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> The bastard. Where's he live



hehe, we played it for a good week when he got it, but sadly it's not been used much since....the novelty soon wore off!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2009)

put it in 'recycle your stuff'


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 2, 2009)

Seeing the t-rex appear for the first time in 3D Monster Maze on the ZX81. Truly terrifying back in the day.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 2, 2009)

I actually burst out laughing when I heard the in game radio ad for Pisswasser strong german lager on GTA4


----------



## adsr (Nov 2, 2009)

The bit when you leave the first sewers in Oblivion.

That fat sumo boss in Second Samurai 2 on the Amiga. Freaked me the fuck out.

That sound sensitive tentacle monster thing in the first Half Life.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 2, 2009)

Right at the beginning of Doom 3 when you start talking to the scientist and the lights go out and he goes all 'demony'


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 2, 2009)

The bit in one of the Oblivion expansions when you're in a gloomy room and then the walls sort of transform into a cloud of butterflies and fly away, leaving you in this bizarre alien landscape.

The first time you fight a Super Mutant Behemoth in Fallout 3, and you have the nuke launcher and the Brotherhood of Steel backing you up.

The bit towards the end of Freelancer when you're fighting the aliens inside a goddamn Dyson Sphere.

The bit in Freespace 2 when you first encounter one of those 5km alien ships, but it's in a nebula so you don't see it until you're almost on top of it.

The bit in Vampire: Bloodlines when you're being chased through the observatory by a werewolf that you never see, because if you stop running long enough to turn around and have a look you're dead meat. You'll just hear it snarling and you'll run through a door only to hear it smash through the wall behind you a fraction of a second later. Really shits me up.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Nov 2, 2009)

The bit where the first licker goes past the window in the police station in resident evil is mine.


----------



## Silva (Nov 3, 2009)

So, there I was inflitrating the jungle in Metal Gear Solid 3, when a guard suddenly notices someone was moving in the bushes. I instinctively jump forward to another bush, and once the camera moves to first person, there it was, a snake ready to attack me


----------



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> The bit where the first licker goes past the window in the police station in resident evil is mine.



Yep brilliant moment.

What about the opening sequence on Starwing (Starfox) on the SNES?

Metal Gear Solid when you have to switch controller ports to beat the physic gimp.

Final Fanstasy VII , pretty much all of it but when you first use summons.

Halflife, the intro and also when you first encounter the Marines, the AI was amazing.

Halflife 2, the prison level and when you first get the gravity gun.

Call of Duty 1, the Bridge Too Far level and also the start of the Stalingrad mission where Stukas are strafing your boat.

Stalker, the first underground lab, that was terrifying.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2009)

the frost giant screen in manic miner


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 3, 2009)

Jumping on a car bonnet on Left 4 Dead and setting it's alarm off...

The first level of Mario 64 when you collect the wing cap and (well I did) spend ages just swooping around, and the Rainbow Islands level at the end.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Nov 3, 2009)

Two games (well mods tbh) I have to recommend for sheer atmosphere are Dear Esther and Korsakovia both requiring HL2 to play. I don't think their are any commerial games that have done anything quite like this before. Play with the lights off and volume way up for maximum effect!


----------



## Mooncat (Nov 3, 2009)

The underpass level on one of the HL2 episode packs.  Pitch dark, crawling with zombies and head crabs and then the girl your with starts making zombie sound-effects - very funny


----------

